# Where are you using your Spectral Illusions this year?



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

We've got two Spectral Illusions projections up for this year....the applications are both top secret, but once they are deployed, I'll drop an update here.

Hint: One is the 'Restless Spirit' and the other is the 'Ghostly Hearse'.


----------



## dscrimager (Feb 10, 2008)

I am projecting the Helmsmen onto a canvas sail in my front yard.
I'm using 'lost at sea' as a portrait,.. not sure where it's going in my display yet...


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Defenestrator, where are you located? Keep your eyes on our Facebook page and blog!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Spectral Illusions said:


> Defenestrator, where are you located? Keep your eyes on our Facebook page and blog!


Gaah! 

I'm sorry, I never saw this reply/question! We're located in Orlando. 

Anyhoo....I wanted to drop a quick note indicating that we've posted the video for this year's haunt. As usual, I managed to do a horrible job with the nighttime video, but there are two Spectral Illusion effects in use and can be seen somewhere around the 50 second mark. 

I had wanted to utilize the hearse/carriage video in conjunction with our new hearse prop as well, but ran into some technical difficulties down the stretch. However, I figure that means I just have a jump on next year...


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

They look great! Would you mind if I used your video in our customer showcase, Defenestrator? I'm working on it now, and it should be ready to go in a week or two.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Spectral Illusions said:


> They look great! Would you mind if I used your video in our customer showcase, Defenestrator? I'm working on it now, and it should be ready to go in a week or two.


If it will help promote the products (which I love) in any way, please feel free!


----------



## dscrimager (Feb 10, 2008)

I've put up some 2013 video as well but I don't think it shows your video that well. I used the haunted portrait inside and there is already a video uploaded for that.

The videos are not that good - downright squinty - but I think the photo montage shows most of the aspect of my micro-haunt....

http://www.youtube.com/user/dscrimager


Doug


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks all! Keep an eye on the blog. I'll get it up as soon as I get everyone's submissions in!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

over the door


----------

